

Digg Ditches Microsoft To Sell Its Own Ads - coglethorpe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/20/digg-ditches-microsoft-to-sell-its-own-ads/

======
falsestprophet
Is there an intermediate step between using an ad network and hiring a sales
force? Could ad brokerages fill this space?

~~~
staunch
There are lots of ad sales companies that you can outsource your direct ad
sales to. The biggest problem is that they'll take 40-50% typically. If that's
hundreds of thousands or millions of dollars it always makes sense to do it
yourself.

------
ig1
About time, Microsoft did a terrible job monetizing Digg. Digg has about half
of it's userbase outside of the US where Microsoft sells almost zero ads.

~~~
lucumo
Maybe, but the TechCrunch article talks about a "nation-wide sales force"...

